# GTI MK3 2.7T SWAPP



## notanxious (Aug 10, 2008)

I am searching for information on a MK3 2.7t swap. Is this even possible? I have acquired a 2.7t out of a 2002 A6. I DO NOT WANT AN ALL WHEEL DRIVE MK3!!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

*Re: GTI MK3 2.7T SWAPP (notanxious)*

Are you thinking mid engine? sounds interesting? I don't think this would fit in the front very well unless you go rear wheel drive, Either way I think this would take allot of modification to make work.


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: GTI MK3 2.7T SWAPP (vw leben)*

Yeah, it would definitely take a lot of modifications to fit the 2.7t. A 2.7t mid-mounted in an MK3 would be awesome, but only if you're mechanically inclined and your pockets are deep. It would be a sick project.


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: GTI MK3 2.7T SWAPP (notanxious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notanxious* »_ I DO NOT WANT AN ALL WHEEL DRIVE MK3!!
Thanks in advance!!








Its all aboot AWD player. By the way DONT GET DISCOURAGED!!! Anything is possable. Especially that swap. I would share what Iam doing with my 2.7T Butt I WONT http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

just to add. I remember seeing a vis of a 2.7T audi TT before, so its doable


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: GTI MK3 2.7T SWAPP (notanxious)*

I'd rather see a vr6t in a B5 S4. You'll appreciate the AWD when you're done.


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

It's possible, I've seen a corrado w/ a 2.7t


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_It's possible, I've seen a corrado w/ a 2.7t


----------

